# 66 GTO Front Disc Conversion Kit



## Bradysdad (Oct 15, 2016)

Anyone use the OPGI front disc brake upgrade kit for 14" wheels for a 66 GTO? Wondering if the parts are good quality and if there are any fitment issues.

https://www.opgi.com/gto/1966/brake-systems/disc-brakes/CH28690/

Thanks!


----------



## Fastball389 (Oct 29, 2016)

I'm new to the forum and just bought the OPGI drum disc kit for 14" wheels that you refer to for my '65. It should arrive tomorrow and be installed next week. I'll let you know how it goes. I had 4 drums and power. This SSBC kit uses your own spindles and needs a proporioning valve which I also purchased from them for another $63. This $707 conversion kit is made by Stainless Steel Brake Company (SSBC). The Right Stuff kit was cheaper but I had more confidence in this one and did not want to compromise where safety is a concern. 

I'm doing springs, shocks, headers and front end and knew it was just the right time to try the drum to disc conversion. I bought the car with worn out air shocks that were likely placed to compensate for sagging springs. So, I am also going with Belltech OEM height Musclecar springs that are not proportional and Bilstein shocks to try to get some clearance for the rear wheels from the fenders. I have been looking to see if anyone has experience with them.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Check the upper perches for the shocks for cracks, they are not designed for air shocks and putting the load on them instead of the springs will crack them so it is a good thing to get rid of them.
You will like the ride with the Bilstein shocks.
Headers are a PIA you might want to go with repop HO manifolds instead.
I don't know where you are located but I have a complete exhaust system for HO manifolds, it was new when I bought the car but I removed it and went with a Gardner repro system.
I have all the bolts and brackets to hang it.


----------



## Fastball389 (Oct 29, 2016)

Thanks very much for the advise. I'm paying a good resto shop here in Pompano Beach, FL to deal with the headers. 
I'm located in Ft. Lauderdale and am likely interested in the exhaust.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Fastball389 said:


> Thanks very much for the advise. I'm paying a good resto shop here in Pompano Beach, FL to deal with the headers.
> I'm located in Ft. Lauderdale and am likely interested in the exhaust.


I am on the opposite coast so shipping it as is would cost more than you could buy it for in Fla. unless I cut it up.
I don't really want to do that since it is ready to bolt up as is with all the hangers etc.
Eventually I will find someone local restoring a goat that will want it for 200 bucks.


----------



## Fastball389 (Oct 29, 2016)

Thanks again. I already have a new set of Dougs D564 headers from Summit purchased and ready to go on and am likely fortunate that I am paying for the installation rather than DIY from what you tell me. This '65 convertible will be a driver once or twice a week taking my kids for a ride and to school and I just want it to ride well and be safe and your help and comments are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Fastball389 (Oct 29, 2016)

The SSBC drum package from OPGI for 14" wheels worked well on my '65 without any fit issues.


----------

